# Big Sacramento Shop



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It wont be long until the shop is built here for my vehicles. I would like to let everyone know that I have been working on cars for nearly 15 years now. I do them all. Fords, chevy, triumph, datsun/nissan, MG, etc. I have motorcylces also at the shop that are being built. I fabricate ultra-light motorhomes and custom vehicles. Most are made fully from aircraft grade aluminum. Also for fun I do go-carts for 1 or up to 8 (stretch). My specialty is the older cars pre 80's cause I hate SMOG with a passion. Thats why all my cars I own are '73 and back. But body work and things will do for any vehicle. Currently all my goods are at my south sac house where I take care of my grandmother after my dad past away from cancer. So I have it all on my property, until the shop is built. I hope all is well with everyone and maybe we can do business


----------

